# A segunda música, então, é demais (então)



## CuervoGold

Hola a todos,

En un blog de música aparece bajo la foto de un disco esta frase:

"Discão. A segunda música, então, é demais: "Cidade Vazia".

¿Qué significa aquí "então"? De las definiciones que he leído en el diccionario no me encaja ninguna. 

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## jazyk

Por su turno?


----------



## CuervoGold

Perdona Jazyk, pero no he entendido tu respuesta


----------



## jazyk

Então paciência.


----------



## CuervoGold

jazyk said:


> Então paciência.




Quizá es algo así como nuestro español "Y luego la segunda canción, que es genial: Ciudad vacía".

" Então" = ¿Y luego? (además)


----------



## machadinho

Cuervo, me parece que esse uso de 'então' geralmente serve apenas para dar ênfase ou realce ao que se diz. É só um expletivo. Não cumpre qualquer função lógica ou semântica. No máximo, dá a entender que, embora as outras músicas sejam boas, a segunda é ainda melhor do que as demais.


----------



## zema

En Argentina y coloquialmente, creo que funcionaría un "entonces" literal.
_Discazo. La segunda canción entonces, está buenísima: "Ciudad vacía"._

Es como decir: 
_Gran disco. Y qué decir de la segunda canción, es buenísima: "Ciudad vacía"._


----------



## CuervoGold

Gracias a todos (Machadinho, Jazyk, Zema).

Zema, qué curioso. En España no utilizamos "entonces" en ese sentido. Si he entendido bien vuestras respuestas, quizá diríamos "Gran disco. La segunda canción, bueno, es genial". O lo que he comentado antes: "Y luego la segunda canción, que es buenísima".


----------



## zema

Las expresiones que se me ocurren son de uso coloquial por aquí, no sé si se usarán/entenderán en España.

Pero la idea entiendo que es aproximadamente:
_Todo el disco es muy bueno; la segunda canción  "ni qué hablar" (=mucho más), es fantástica._


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Cuervo, me parece que esse uso de 'então' geralmente serve apenas para dar ênfase ou realce ao que se diz. É só um expletivo. Não cumpre qualquer função lógica ou semântica. No máximo, dá a entender que, embora as outras músicas sejam boas, a segunda é ainda melhor do que as demais.


Concordo, mas parece-me que a ênfase que acrescenta é importante. É como se dissesse '_essa especialmente'. _Como diz_, _se a primeira é boa, a segunda ainda é melhor, se a primeira se destaca, a segunda então é um espanto_. _Aliás, é até frequente dizermos, reforçando ainda mais a ênfase, '_essa então_'.


----------



## CuervoGold

¡Muchas gracias por vuestras explicaciones! ¡Ahora creo haberlo entendido! Si el disco se considera un "discazo", entonces la segunda canción es simplemente fantástica (más o menos sí que podemos utilizar "entonces" en ese sentido comparativo también en español, aunque quizá con otra construcción de la frase).



zema said:


> la segunda canción "ni qué hablar" (=mucho más), es fantástica.



 también se utiliza en España.


----------



## zema

CuervoGold said:


> Si el disco se considera un "discazo", entonces la segunda canción es simplemente fantástica.


Eso 
Como decir:
Si el disco se considera un "discazo", la segunda canción por su parte, qué decir, es simplemente fantástica.


----------



## gato radioso

Discazo. Y la segunda canción ya ni te cuento.


----------



## CuervoGold

gracias a todos


----------

